

Study finds Android phone owners more tech-minded - sahaj
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/09/23/BU6O1FHHMV.DTL&type=tech

======
cawhitworth
Android owners _who know their phone is running Android_ are more tech-minded,
maybe.

------
owrange
of course, only geeks can stand the clunkiness of it. i'm no hater. i actually
find android powerful but it's just too clunky for a mainstream user like me.

